# We want to move to spain please help



## Nick1987uk (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi All

I am 21 years old and my girlfriend is 19.... we have a 10month old little girl.
we are wanting to give her a better life than the one she is going to grow up knowing in Bradford (England).
we have been talking recently and have been thinking about moving to the south of spain (hopefully the Calahonda area as my aunty and uncle have a house there).

Now for the problem.... neither of us speak a word of English... I currently work as an administrator for a Government organisation and am not sure if they have English speaking office jobs in spain where i wouldn't need to know spanish.

My girlfriend is a qualified hairdresser so hopefully she could find work...

we really haven't got a clue where to start looking to rent a house/appartment and what sort of prices per month we would be looking at.

Also we haven't a clue where to look for jobs. 

This would be a long term move hopefully for the rest of our lives.

any help would be much apprenciated.

many thanks
Nick


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum!! The first thing I´d do if I were you is to go and stay with your aunty and uncle for a short, fact finding holiday and see what you think!!!

Jobs are so few and far between here, infinately worse than the UK and without any spanish there´s really no chance. Even hairdressing is pretty much a "who you know" small time thing for now!?? Altho it maybe worth trying some of the hairdressing shops???? Go to the local papers here on line The Sur in English, Friday Ad are two that may have sits vac to look at. But believe me things are grim on the work front and thats if you were totally fluent!

Do a google search for rental properties in the area and that should give you an idea of costs. They maybe artificially high at the mo cos of the tourist season.

Sorry I cant be more cheerful!! but, like I say, maybe come over to your relatives and have a scout round, you may be lucky???
jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi nick and :welcome: to the forum. 

If you can afford it I would do as Jo says and come out for an extended holiday. The job front doesn't have much to offer at the moment and I have a friend who does home hair visits who is doing quite well but has lost quite a few of her customers that have returned to the UK due to the credit crunch.

Your child, I would say, is at the right age to move out here as she as she will totally intergrate as she grows up, if allowed to, but with things as they are at present my fear would be that there would be too much stress on your survival here at this moment in time.

But who knows...I was lucky when I arrived without a job. Maybe you will be too!

Sorry I can't add anything positive but unfortunately, it's just not the right time. In a couple of years things may be different.

Please don't think I am saying don't come...just pointing out the reality.

Hang around for a while as I am sure you will receive other replies to your queeries.

Regards

Chica. xx


----------



## Nick1987uk (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi 
thanks to you both for getting in touch so quickly.... if only we could win the lottery and not have to find jobs out there.

we just hope this isn't a dream that never comes true and one day we will be out there enjoying a fantastic life.

I have searched for jobs but all i can seem to find is English teaching jobs (they say you dont need to be a qualified teacher you just need to be able to speak English).... im guessing this is some sort of scam??

Hopefully all our plans work out and we are living in the costa Del Sol sooner rathe than later

thanks again
Nick


----------



## Nick1987uk (Jul 23, 2009)

Just realised i made a mistake in my original post.

I said neither of us can speak a word of English... Clearly i ment Spanish!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Nick1987uk said:


> Just realised i made a mistake in my original post.
> 
> I said neither of us can speak a word of English... Clearly i ment Spanish!!


no worries...lol. I had worked it out


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nick1987uk said:


> Just realised i made a mistake in my original post.
> 
> I said neither of us can speak a word of English... Clearly i ment Spanish!!



Yes!! I didnt even notice 

Keep looking, I know what its like to want to come over here and it is really lovely, albeit too hot (no pleasing me). Something may come along, but the world recession/credirt crunch is taking its toll on Spain

Since you´re in "government"??? we have a guy on here who works for the English DWP here in Spain, he posts sometimes. I asked him what jobs they had there a while ago and he directed me to a webpage, but all the jobs required total fluency in written and spoken Spanish... and english!!! I cant remember the name of the website, see if you can find it?? there maybe something????

Jo xx


----------



## Nick1987uk (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Jojo

I have previously worked for the DWP here in England although it was only for 6 months.
I think we may have to have a look into takng Spanish lessons and really work hard.

We were planning to save enough money for us to live in spain for a year without working and look for work at our leisure but thats going to be years worth of saving and like i said earlier we want to move sooner rather than later.

I guess we will just have to keep looking through the thousands of websites.

thanks
Nick


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nick1987uk said:


> Hi Jojo
> 
> I have previously worked for the DWP here in England although it was only for 6 months.
> I think we may have to have a look into takng Spanish lessons and really work hard.
> ...


Good luck Nick, you never know something may be out there, its just your timings wrong!! Thats what happened to us, we came out just at the start of the credit crunch, my poor husband still has to commute to the UK to work!! 

Jo xx


----------



## Nick1987uk (Jul 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Good luck Nick, you never know something may be out there, its just your timings wrong!! Thats what happened to us, we came out just at the start of the credit crunch, my poor husband still has to commute to the UK to work!!
> 
> Jo xx


god thats really bad
how often does he manage to get to spain then?
hopefully all will work out for us and you also


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nick1987uk said:


> god thats really bad
> how often does he manage to get to spain then?
> hopefully all will work out for us and you also


It varies. Sometimes he's away for three weeks and here for a week, other times he´s away for 10 days and back here for a long week end! Its not ideal, but our plan to move his business over here were too risky when the credit crunch hit! Sometimes he enjoys the break that coming over here brings, other times, he finds it really piles the pressure on. 

So meanwhile, I´m here with the children and being a lady of leisure... or a single mum, however I feel on the day!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

We run a business out here and I must admit, its pretty grim. Mind you don´t be put off. As Jo and Chica suggest come out and stay with family for a while and make enquieries when your here.
I would suggest though that your main priority should be learning the lingo. Saying that the best place to learn it is out here. Good luck and i there is anything we can do just ask


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> It varies. Sometimes he's away for three weeks and here for a week, other times he´s away for 10 days and back here for a long week end! Its not ideal, but our plan to move his business over here were too risky when the credit crunch hit! Sometimes he enjoys the break that coming over here brings, other times, he finds it really piles the pressure on.
> 
> So meanwhile, I´m here with the children and being a lady of leisure... or a single mum, however I feel on the day!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


If you dont mind me asking Jo what does he do for a living?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

BUGS said:


> If you dont mind me asking Jo what does he do for a living?



Hi has a hifi, wifi, bespoke multi media company!! He was hoping to do something similar here in Spain with a friend in Marbella, but then we happened upon the credit crunch and... well he felt it wasnt the right time to branch out!! 

Jo xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hi has a hifi, wifi, bespoke multi media company!! He was hoping to do something similar here in Spain with a friend in Marbella, but then we happened upon the credit crunch and... well he felt it wasnt the right time to branch out!!
> 
> Jo xx


Interesting... A good business but it´s difficult if he still has work in the UK knowing when to cut the tie.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Nick1987uk said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am 21 years old and my girlfriend is 19.... we have a 10month old little girl.
> we are wanting to give her a better life than the one she is going to grow up knowing in Bradford (England).
> ...


My daughter 22, boyfriend 25 and 7 month old baby (they don't know a word of Spanish) moved to Spain (Fuengirola) a couple of months ago. They both got jobs straight away which arn't seasonal. They have rented a lovely furnished 3 bed flat for 500 euros a month and love it. Although we live in Spain we are a 2 hour drive from them, so they have managed on there own. My daughter hasn't got internet at the moment but i'm sure if you came here, she would ne happy to meet for a chat. I hope all goes well, and it can be done. There are jobs out there!!
Caz


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nick1987uk said:


> god thats really bad
> how often does he manage to get to spain then?
> hopefully all will work out for us and you also


but awfully common


I'd say most of us managing OK here at the moment have an income from outside spain 


my OH 'commutes' to the US!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Cazzy said:


> My daughter 22, boyfriend 25 and 7 month old baby (they don't know a word of Spanish) moved to Spain (Fuengirola) a couple of months ago. They both got jobs straight away which arn't seasonal. They have rented a lovely furnished 3 bed flat for 500 euros a month and love it. Although we live in Spain we are a 2 hour drive from them, so they have managed on there own. My daughter hasn't got internet at the moment but i'm sure if you came here, she would ne happy to meet for a chat. I hope all goes well, and it can be done. There are jobs out there!!
> Caz


Well theres a good news story for a change!! Thats really lovely Cazzy!!! Get your daughter on here!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

That is good news. It´s nice to hear of people doing well.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Well theres a good news story for a change!! Thats really lovely Cazzy!!! Get your daughter on here!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Jo xxx


Yeah will do when she gets the internet, they don't want to commit to a phone line just yet just in case it all goes pear shaped!!!! They are very deternined though.


----------



## Nick1987uk (Jul 23, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> My daughter 22, boyfriend 25 and 7 month old baby (they don't know a word of Spanish) moved to Spain (Fuengirola) a couple of months ago. They both got jobs straight away which arn't seasonal. They have rented a lovely furnished 3 bed flat for 500 euros a month and love it. Although we live in Spain we are a 2 hour drive from them, so they have managed on there own. My daughter hasn't got internet at the moment but i'm sure if you came here, she would ne happy to meet for a chat. I hope all goes well, and it can be done. There are jobs out there!!
> Caz


Hi Cazzy

If you don't mind me asking what jobs have they managed to get? 

we have been mainly looking at Calahonda but that's only because we like the area (haven't really looked anywhere else) although i've been to Fuengirola and it seems a very nice area. I'm thinking maybe we just need to take the risk and go for it.

thanks for you help.
Nick


----------



## Nick1987uk (Jul 23, 2009)

yima80 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Im 28 and live in Calahonda. There are loads of Enlgish hairdressers in the area. Some of them are
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nick1987uk said:


> Hi
> 
> That's fantastic new thank you.
> 
> ...


Indeed, have look thro our classifieds on here for a good selection of rental properties Nick and use google to get an idea of whats out there

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow! That takes the biscuit. Yes, there are loads of hairdressers and I know several of them. You know Mario? Been here for years, speaks Spanish and has a hairdressers in El Zoco. Did have 3 chairs now he has one. NOT enough work even for him, so he spends his time doing his music in between clients. 

My local is El Gato *****/Black Cat - closed a few Saturday afternoons ago because there was nobody in it!

There are hundreds and hundreds of rental properties on Calahonda. Big rental agency next to Lidl - Eillen there knows "the deal" or ask at the bar in The Black Cat - you'll be swamped. 

Great area - enjoy it.


----------



## Nick1987uk (Jul 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Indeed, have look thro our classifieds on here for a good selection of rental properties Nick and use google to get an idea of whats out there
> 
> Jo xx


Hi Jo

I've found a website www.cabopinoreality.com and there seems to be quite a lot of property on there at decent prices. Also the sur in english website looks very good for property and job prospects. Just have to keep saving and keep searching.

thanks to everyone for all your help.
Nick


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Wow! That takes the biscuit. Yes, there are loads of hairdressers and I know several of them. You know Mario? Been here for years, speaks Spanish and has a hairdressers in El Zoco. Did have 3 chairs now he has one. NOT enough work even for him, so he spends his time doing his music in between clients.
> 
> My local is El Gato ***** - closed a few Saturday afternoons ago because there was nobody in it!


exactly - there may be loads of salons - but do they have any vacancies?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Wow! That takes the biscuit. Yes, there are loads of hairdressers and I know several of them. You know Mario? Been here for years, speaks Spanish and has a hairdressers in El Zoco. Did have 3 chairs now he has one. NOT enough work even for him, so he spends his time doing his music in between clients.
> 
> My local is El Gato ***** - closed a few Saturday afternoons ago because there was nobody in it!



Its not good here, there is a recession, so there are bound to be casualties and desperate people as there are in the UK.

Surely your local hairdresser would be in Sweden Steve where you are now living???? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Nick1987uk (Jul 23, 2009)

one minute everythings looking good and from what people are saying theres a good possibility we could find a house and a job... then 5 mins later someone knocks that dream back down again


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I last had my hair cut @ Marios about three weeks ago. If I wanted my hair cut here it will be at least 30 euros! 

I am IN Sweden, I don't live here. Toooooo cold, tooo expensive, tooooo wet ...and the love of my life is in Spain.

"Me encanta España!"


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You will find a house - NO problem at all.


----------



## Nick1987uk (Jul 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> You will find a house - NO problem at all.


its the jobs we need though


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nick1987uk said:


> one minute everythings looking good and from what people are saying theres a good possibility we could find a house and a job... then 5 mins later someone knocks that dream back down again


Thats how the world is right now Nick!!! I know its messing with your emotions, but there is an economic crisis and there are pockets of optimism, but they're amongst the gloom and things are very uncertain! Yes, the costas are busy with tourists, but those tourists arent spending as much as usual, Businesses are folding.

Seriously if you want to play it safe, you'd stay in the UK until things pick up again! But hey, lifes short!! if you come over here, dont burn your bridges!! But give it a shot?? We cant guarrantee what you'll find or not when you get here

jo xxx


----------



## Nick1987uk (Jul 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Thats how the world is right now Nick!!! I know its messing with your emotions, but there is an economic crisis and there are pockets of optimism, but they're amongst the gloom and things are very uncertain! Yes, the costas are busy with tourists, but those tourists arent spending as much as usual, Businesses are folding.
> 
> Seriously if you want to play it safe, you'd stay in the UK until things pick up again! But hey, lifes short!! if you come over here, dont burn your bridges!! But give it a shot?? We cant guarrantee what you'll find or not when you get here
> 
> jo xxx


Think we may have to have a long hard think to see whether we should leave it a ccouple of years


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nick1987uk said:


> Think we may have to have a long hard think to see whether we should leave it a ccouple of years


very sensible

you are young & your baby is so young it really doesn't matter where you live


if you have jobs in the UK at the moment, stay put, save some money for when you do come over - and learn spanish

spain will still be here after the recession


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Just announced 

Spain has highest youth unemployment rate in EU
Spain currently has the highest rate of youth unemployment in the European Union (EU), said the EU’s statistics agency Eurostat on Thursday.

A study published by Eurostat shows that 33.6 percent of Spaniards under the age of 24 are now out of work. This is the highest rate in the EU at two thirds of the total number in the euro zone.

The European average rate of youth unemployment stands at 18.3 percent, nearly half that of Spain.

The past 12 months have been very difficult for spanish jobseekers under 24, as some 288,000 of their compatriots lost their jobs.

The study also shows that due to a lack of work experience, young people are among the hardest hit by the current economic crisis. The overall rate of youth unemployment has soared 3.7 percent in the EU compared with 1.5 percent for the entire workforce.


I don't want to burst your bubble - just want you to make the right decision for yoursleves!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nick1987uk said:


> Think we may have to have a long hard think to see whether we should leave it a ccouple of years


Thats the choice isnt it, play it safe or go for it??? risks, gambles...???? You place your bet, you take your chance????!!

At least come over and take a look tho, you could be on to a winner????? You maybe one of lucky ones


Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, Xabiachica and Spain will agian bounce back STRONGER and BETTER than ever!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, Xabiachica and Spain will agian bounce back STRONGER and BETTER than ever!


well I've already bounced back twice!!


that was enough..............................


what doesn't kill you makes you stronger


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You can have some good stuff too! 

Rural tourism in the Serranía is to get a 4.5million Euro boost to attract visitors into the villages and promote nature tourism

Ronda ayuntamiento is to clean up rivers flowing through Ronda district, including removing invasive species of plants and preventing floods

Ronda A 20,000€ street beautification plan is to be rolled out around Ronda soon, notably the addition of trees and small flower beds

.....all great news if you have a job/ or can afford to live here! 

Jojo, you KNOW I xxxxed the first time I came here. I did NO research, had my dream, just thought the streets were paved with gold, had about 12 months/once per week Spanish behind me and lost EVERYTHING - marriage, money (got back to the UK with 18 GBP) a superb job in the UK ...EVERYTHING.

So, when I knew it was right to come back I did my research, I scoured the forums, my Spanish was 100% better. I came back knowing the deal (or at least a lot more than I did first time around) and have had a great time. Spain is MY HOME. 

I have spent the last 8 years trying to help hundreds of people making the same mistakes again. Whatever decision they make, I wish them every success.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Spain is having problems, although the mobile hairdressers we know in our area, Murcia, are still busy. Hair keeps growing. Maybe you should specialise in nasal and ear trims as it seems when you get older you don´t actually lose your hair; it just goes back in and comes out in unusual places lol.

I would say that if you are renting make sure you can cover your first years rent as a minimum including all your living expenses. And don´t fall into the trap that lots of people fall into. Your not on holiday so don´t treat it like a holiday. The standard of living in Spain is generally much better than in the UK so even working and not holidaying your quality of life will improve. 

It is a gamble but as long as you make sure you have enough money to see you through your first year, go for it.. If it goes wrong you can either try a different approach or go back to the UK a little richer for the experiance.


----------



## Nick1987uk (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks to everyone for your responses... i think we may end up taking the risk and moving out there... you only live once as they say!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nick1987uk said:


> thanks to everyone for your responses... i think we may end up taking the risk and moving out there... you only live once as they say!!



Give it a shot! but dont burn your UK bridges!! We've warned you of the risks, soo your eyes are pretty much open!! Stay with us and let us know how it goes and if we can help... without getting sidetracked as we do , then give us a shout

Jo xx


----------



## Nick1987uk (Jul 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Give it a shot! but dont burn your UK bridges!! We've warned you of the risks, soo your eyes are pretty much open!! Stay with us and let us know how it goes and if we can help... without getting sidetracked as we do , then give us a shout
> 
> Jo xx


Hi Jo 

Thanks a lot really appreciate it.

Going to seriously consider it and see how far we get... we know it will take time but just hoping this dream isn't just a dream.

Nick


----------



## Sozziepopz (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Nick,

I moved out here 6 years ago with my partner, little girl and one in the oven! We like you had no idea about work, rental properties and spoke no Spanish, but didnt find it difficult to intigrate into the Spanish way of life. It is very much a 'who you know' kind of place but everybody knows somebody out here and we have never found it difficult to get employment. If you want bar/resturant/sales work there is plenty about, but it is more difficult to get into the more proffessional fields unless you speak Spanish. I actually live in Calahonda and love it here....i have never looked back! I have a friend who works for an employment agency who I can put you in touch with and I run a rental agency. You can get a lovely 2bed rental property in Calahonda from as little as 500euros per month and because of the current climate there are plenty to chose from......so let me know when you decide to join us in sunny spain and i will be happy to point you in the right direction!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sozziepopz said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> I moved out here 6 years ago with my partner, little girl and one in the oven! We like you had no idea about work, rental properties and spoke no Spanish, but didnt find it difficult to intigrate into the Spanish way of life. It is very much a 'who you know' kind of place but everybody knows somebody out here and we have never found it difficult to get employment. If you want bar/resturant/sales work there is plenty about, but it is more difficult to get into the more proffessional fields unless you speak Spanish. I actually live in Calahonda and love it here....i have never looked back! I have a friend who works for an employment agency who I can put you in touch with and I run a rental agency. You can get a lovely 2bed rental property in Calahonda from as little as 500euros per month and because of the current climate there are plenty to chose from......so let me know when you decide to join us in sunny spain and i will be happy to point you in the right direction!


I'm not so sure about the bar/restaurtant work being readily available, well not my bit of the Costa del Sol. My friends 16yo daughter has literally walked the streets of our home town of Alhaurin de la torre, Torremolinos, Benalmadena etc. knows many people here, is fluent Spanish cos she's lived here for 6 years and could only get the odd shift here and there. Sales work is more available, but is commision only. I'm not saying its completely impossible, but that sort of work isnt gonna give anyone a regular and sustainable income sadly

Jo xxx


----------



## sarah1986 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nick1987uk said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am 21 years old and my girlfriend is 19.... we have a 10month old little girl.
> we are wanting to give her a better life than the one she is going to grow up knowing in Bradford (England).
> ...




Hi nick. Im from bradford also and really want to move to spain. Did u move in the end. If so how was it gettin a job with not spealin spanish? Id really appreciate your advice.

Many thanks sarah


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sarah1986 said:


> Hi nick. Im from bradford also and really want to move to spain. Did u move in the end. If so how was it gettin a job with not spealin spanish? Id really appreciate your advice.
> 
> Many thanks sarah



There are jobs that dont require you to speak Spanish, telesales (mainly commission only), but if you want a better life here then the pay and job security wont provide that - or anywhere near! 

However if you're young and single, you could come over for a holiday and see if you can find any work that will pay enough and then stay - just dont burn UK bridges and dont think that life is easier in Spain, it isnt!!

Jo xxx


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

*Haircuts*



SteveHall said:


> I last had my hair cut @ Marios about three weeks ago. If I wanted my hair cut here it will be at least 30 euros!
> 
> I am IN Sweden, I don't live here. Toooooo cold, tooo expensive, tooooo wet ...and the love of my life is in Spain.
> 
> "Me encanta España!"


That amuses me, Steve - the relative price of haircuts. My Danish mate has just gone back to Denmark after a 6 month spell in UK. The price diff between his usual snipper in Denmark [about £40] and in Aziz the Kurdish snipper in Eastville [£7], plus the difference on a couple of bottles of Scotch [£60 v £22] would pay for a return flight, if he fancied a visit. 

As it is, he found the price difference on used BMW m/bikes so vast that in 3 months he bought 24 of them, a Renault Master van and a box trailer to transport them in and they're all now in Denmark, up for sale.

As for our young couple hoping to move to Spain - it is cheering to hear of the success stories, especially those which seem to involve everything coming together as if by magic, the wave of some guardian angel's hand. My default position is that it is safer to presume that miracles and Lotto wins happen to other people. 

It is safer to presume that someone who is Spanish will get that job before you do, that someone who speaks Spanish will get the job before you do and someone with experience will get the job before you do. The only reason it could possibly be otherwise is the good old '_enchufe_' process.

So many people on this site have said it before that it's dinned into my soggy old brain

1] Learn Spanish
2] Have a plan A
3] Have a Plan B

best of luck


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

I wouldn't advise anyone to come here unless they can afford to live WITHOUT needing to work. The jobs just aren't around any more.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

pladecalvo said:


> I wouldn't advise anyone to come here unless they can afford to live WITHOUT needing to work. The jobs just aren't around any more.



True, and the cost of living is no longer cheap, nor is it easy

Jo xxx


----------



## puertouk (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi Nick, 
I live in Tenerife and I see ads for hairdressers every few months, so jobs are around, but few and far between. If you manage to get a job, it will be working in bars etc. So long hours and poor pay. Unemployment for people under 25 is currently running at 50% out here, so it gives you an idea how bad things are. My advise is stay put. The grass is not greener on the other side. The amount of paperwork you need to get when you arrive is mind blowing and you will need to hire an interpreter at around €25 an hour. You will find your employer will give you a 10 hour contract, which is worthless. If you are both working you will then have to find a childminder. If you don't speak the lingo, it is very difficult, so think very hard before coming to live in Spain. The Spanish will give jobs to the Spanish before Brits and they make things very difficult in getting anything done.
Hope this helps


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

puertouk said:


> Hi Nick,
> I live in Tenerife and I see ads for hairdressers every few months, so jobs are around, but few and far between. If you manage to get a job, it will be working in bars etc. So long hours and poor pay. Unemployment for people under 25 is currently running at 50% out here, so it gives you an idea how bad things are. My advise is stay put. The grass is not greener on the other side. The amount of paperwork you need to get when you arrive is mind blowing and you will need to hire an interpreter at around €25 an hour. You will find your employer will give you a 10 hour contract, which is worthless. If you are both working you will then have to find a childminder. If you don't speak the lingo, it is very difficult, so think very hard before coming to live in Spain. The Spanish will give jobs to the Spanish before Brits and they make things very difficult in getting anything done.
> Hope this helps


it would be interesting to know if Nick came - he was making those plans 2 years ago...

interesting about the 50% youth unemployment - we'd heard things were improving in the Canaries


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I often wish those who post on here asking the questions and actually come over would post and let us know how its going. That sort of feedback would be immensely helpful

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I often wish those who post on here asking the questions and actually come over would post and let us know how its going. That sort of feedback would be immensely helpful
> 
> Jo xxx


it would be great, wouldn't it?

were you 'here' before you moved?

I didn't find forumland til we were already here


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> it would be great, wouldn't it?
> 
> were you 'here' before you moved?
> 
> I didn't find forumland til we were already here


I came on here a couple of months before moving, altho not very much. It was only once I arrived I found the pitfalls and needed to find things out. And NO MOVING TO SPAIN WAS NOTHING LIKE MY DREAM LOL!!

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> it would be great, wouldn't it?
> 
> were you 'here' before you moved?
> 
> I didn't find forumland til we were already here


I didn't know how to use a computer 'till I wanted to change the car in late 2008 ! :rofl:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> I didn't know how to use a computer 'till I wanted to change the car in late 2008 ! :rofl:


:spit:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> it would be great, wouldn't it?
> 
> were you 'here' before you moved?
> 
> I didn't find forumland til we were already here



I've just come back from a trip to Prague where I lived before coming here and I am now sure we made the right move.....
I'd visited my son and dil in their house a couple of times so sort-of knew the area. As I had worked as a free-lance interpreter/translator I knew some Spanish, enough to do the basics.
Before leaving Prague I found this forum, asked and got helpful replies from Jo-Jo( if she had known before,having now met me and endured my posts she'd probably have told me it was dreadful here) and also Stravinsky.
We settled in a very pleasant, quiet area a short distance from my son's house,in a small seaside village just outside Marbella.
Life is good here but chiefly because neither of us needs to work.
There is no way that we would at this present time have given a minute's thought to relocating here for work unless we had in our hot little hands signed contracts for well-paid employment with remuneration more or less equal to that we would receive in the UK as the cost of living isn't that different and we're too old to slum it..we did that for long enough when we were younger.
Anyone who uses the term 'dream' when talking of life in Spain should bear in mind that some dreams are nightmares.
Of course a few make it..find jobs, flats and so on. 
But most don't and I suspect that's why we don't get much follow-up.
As has been pointed out, many jobs here involve long hours for low pay and are extremely insecure - not much to build a future on.
As is only to be expected, priority will be given to Spaniards. And why not, with unemployment at 34% in my area? 
The most sensible course of action is to plan a longish holiday travelling around. 
Spain is not homogenous, there are huge differences between regions and even a distance of 30 km can bring amazing changes. For example, we can get to Marbella in twenty minutes but compared to where we live it's another planet.
People moan about the UK but you don't realise how comparatively easy life is there until you leave. I was in the UK last week and heard loads of moans about how difficult things are there. Believe me, though, you can magnify the difficulties a hundred fold if you are unemployed and penniless here.
The situation may improve but if it does it won't be for at least five years, to be realistic.


----------



## nmkaan (Jun 13, 2011)

*Moving to Spain*

Did you mean to say you don't speak a word of Spanish? LOL... obviously you speak many words of English!

TESOL teachers do not have to speak Spanish - their job is to teach English, and I am looking into doing that myself. I want to leave the US, and Spain is one of the countires I'm considering. 
Check on line, there are many schools offering TESL Certificates so you can get teaching jobs. 

Hope this helps. I love Spain as well!
Nancy



Nick1987uk said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am 21 years old and my girlfriend is 19.... we have a 10month old little girl.
> we are wanting to give her a better life than the one she is going to grow up knowing in Bradford (England).
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nmkaan said:


> Did you mean to say you don't speak a word of Spanish? LOL... obviously you speak many words of English!
> 
> TESOL teachers do not have to speak Spanish - their job is to teach English, and I am looking into doing that myself. I want to leave the US, and Spain is one of the countires I'm considering.
> Check on line, there are many schools offering TESL Certificates so you can get teaching jobs.
> ...


To do that type of work in Spain you may not need to speak Spanish, however to get that type of work in Spain you do - phone calls, interviews, application forms etc. And since there are many, many bilingual people here, it will go against you if you cant get passed those first hurdles. Also, you need to be sure that there is enough work and that the pay is going to be adequate to survive on

Jo xxx


----------



## nmkaan (Jun 13, 2011)

*Thanks JoJo*

Thanks - good to know. Not what I was told, but I do speak Spanish so not an issue for me. I have heard that Spain (Barcelona in particular) is more difficult - understandably - however, I belive the schools help with placement. Have you checked with Intesol Spain?
I have done some research and checked with a couple of people who went there and got jobs in Barcelona, and they are not Spanish speakers. 




jojo said:


> To do that type of work in Spain you may not need to speak Spanish, however to get that type of work in Spain you do - phone calls, interviews, application forms etc. And since there are many, many bilingual people here, it will go against you if you cant get passed those first hurdles. Also, you need to be sure that there is enough work and that the pay is going to be adequate to survive on
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nmkaan said:


> Thanks - good to know. Not what I was told, but I do speak Spanish so not an issue for me. I have heard that Spain (Barcelona in particular) is more difficult - understandably - however, I belive the schools help with placement. Have you checked with Intesol Spain?
> I have done some research and checked with a couple of people who went there and got jobs in Barcelona, and they are not Spanish speakers.


you're from the US?

do they sort out your working visa too?

because without one you can't work


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The bottom line is, there is mass unemployment in Spain, there are millions of British speaking expats who are also there and unemployed. The chances of anyone who is not from the EU managing to get TEFL work and is not already legally in Spain is a million to one. Any companies who offer any service that says they can do it, are going to cost a fortune as it always comes down to money

Jo xxx


----------



## nmkaan (Jun 13, 2011)

*I appreciate your advice...*

I REALLY appreciate your input - thanks! Probably saved me a lot of heartbreak. Much as I would love to live in Barcelona, probably will not be able to work there, but might survive a year without working. Still deciding what to do, but your feedback definitley helps with my decision...

I am working on my TESL cert now, but decided on a school in the U.S. I was really close to rushing in to school in Barcelona, and am glad I waited...

Again - thanks Jo! Good luck to you both!
Best Regards,
Nancy Kaan




jojo said:


> The bottom line is, there is mass unemployment in Spain, there are millions of British speaking expats who are also there and unemployed. The chances of anyone who is not from the EU managing to get TEFL work and is not already legally in Spain is a million to one. Any companies who offer any service that says they can do it, are going to cost a fortune as it always comes down to money
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nmkaan said:


> I REALLY appreciate your input - thanks! Probably saved me a lot of heartbreak. Much as I would love to live in Barcelona, probably will not be able to work there, but might survive a year without working. Still deciding what to do, but your feedback definitley helps with my decision...
> 
> I am working on my TESL cert now, but decided on a school in the U.S. I was really close to rushing in to school in Barcelona, and am glad I waited...
> 
> ...


thank you too for letting us know your decision

I was half hoping that you would say you already had a work visa so that you could tell us how you got it - this comes up so often

now you can just come for a long holiday with the money you saved


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I arrived here nearly ten months ago with the intention of setting up a very different business here which so far we haven't managed. This has been due to unbelievable red tape and just the fact that it takes so muchy longer to do things here than you ever expect. However, I have started teaching English to Spanish students and it is going really well. It is all private tuition and the rates vary (for me) from 20 to 40 euros an hour. ´'ll point out that whilst I am not fully qualified to teach English, I am qualified to teach Physics, Quantum Mechanics and Cosmology. However, I have been an established writer for many years and I am impossibly old, so I was taught properly at school, you know, grammar that sort of thing, so my English is very good and I am already getting word of mouth recommendations. There are a lot of English schools here and most of them are, sadly, awful and don't keep students very long. I have a friend here, who introduced me to TEFL and between us we now know there is a huge market for good English teachers. Kids here have to pass an English paper prior to going to university and many of them find it quite tough as they are being taught English by Spanish natives, so their spoken English is quite often very poor. They find being taught by native speakers much better and they gain far more confidence this way. Obviously, you really do have to know your stuff otherwise forget it. The Spanish aren't stupid and will easily spot a fake!! Oh, and we are still in the throws of setting up the unique business. Sorry, before you ask, I am not telling anyone what it is, but suffice to say there isn't one in Spain anywhere.... yet!!


----------



## nmkaan (Jun 13, 2011)

*Thanks, Jules...*

I am also a 'Senior' - single (widowed) retired professional woman - and also feel impossibly old, but not finished yet. Thank you for your message, because I still would love to move to Spain. Where did you get your TEFL certificate? I was an English major and many years ago was on the faculty of a community college in Southern California. I have since aquired Stockbrokers License (Series 7), Real Estate and Mortgage Broker and Insurance Licenses, and I KNOW I bring more to the table than 20-somethings, as obviously, do you! Any advice you could give me would be greatly appreciated, as I'm still deciding where I want to live, at least for couple of years. 
Your post gives me fresh hope, thanks again!
Best Regards,
Nancy Kaan



thrax said:


> I arrived here nearly ten months ago with the intention of setting up a very different business here which so far we haven't managed. This has been due to unbelievable red tape and just the fact that it takes so muchy longer to do things here than you ever expect. However, I have started teaching English to Spanish students and it is going really well. It is all private tuition and the rates vary (for me) from 20 to 40 euros an hour. ´'ll point out that whilst I am not fully qualified to teach English, I am qualified to teach Physics, Quantum Mechanics and Cosmology. However, I have been an established writer for many years and I am impossibly old, so I was taught properly at school, you know, grammar that sort of thing, so my English is very good and I am already getting word of mouth recommendations. There are a lot of English schools here and most of them are, sadly, awful and don't keep students very long. I have a friend here, who introduced me to TEFL and between us we now know there is a huge market for good English teachers. Kids here have to pass an English paper prior to going to university and many of them find it quite tough as they are being taught English by Spanish natives, so their spoken English is quite often very poor. They find being taught by native speakers much better and they gain far more confidence this way. Obviously, you really do have to know your stuff otherwise forget it. The Spanish aren't stupid and will easily spot a fake!! Oh, and we are still in the throws of setting up the unique business. Sorry, before you ask, I am not telling anyone what it is, but suffice to say there isn't one in Spain anywhere.... yet!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nmkaan said:


> I am also a 'Senior' - single (widowed) retired professional woman - and also feel impossibly old, but not finished yet. Thank you for your message, because I still would love to move to Spain. Where did you get your TEFL certificate? I was an English major and many years ago was on the faculty of a community college in Southern California. I have since aquired Stockbrokers License (Series 7), Real Estate and Mortgage Broker and Insurance Licenses, and I KNOW I bring more to the table than 20-somethings, as obviously, do you! Any advice you could give me would be greatly appreciated, as I'm still deciding where I want to live, at least for couple of years.
> Your post gives me fresh hope, thanks again!
> Best Regards,
> Nancy Kaan



Remember that "thrax" is an EU citizen and is able to live and work in Spain without a visa

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't have a TEFL certificate although I could just take the exam and get one but so far I have never been required to produce it, although I can show them other paperwork that would suffice if necessary. Just that nobody has asked and in fact of all the TEFL teachers I know of none of them have been asked either. I guess it's just the way it is here. I think you would have to produce some recognised qualification if you were to teach at a college or school but I have no intention of doing that. I teach sometimes at a research facility and all that was needed was a word of mouth recommendation from another teacher.


----------

